
Rates Up 22 Percent for Obamacare Plans, but Subsidies Rise, Too - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2016/10/24/499190020/rates-rise-again-for-obamacare-health-plans-but-so-do-subsidies
======
nonford150
What a bunch of horse-hocky. First, the subsidies are tax credits, which means
if you are in the lowest plans because your income is so low you can only
afford the lowest plan, you still have a $2K deductible, have to pay about 1/6
of your income for insurance, and even though you will have no money taken out
of your paycheck due to the future credits, the IRS holds it against you when
you try to claim ETC on your 1040. No wonder people just say fu*k it; I'll
just pay the penalty.

~~~
dragonwriter
Credits don't work against you when you claim EITC, so what are you talking
about?

~~~
nonford150
I'm being audited since I took both (according to the IRS letter and the agent
I've met with); I'm not the only one at my job. Maybe that's anecdotal but
it's happening.

